# Looking for advice for a new series!!



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

At Rose City Motorplex, we used to race all-out super g+ cars with lexan bodies and, while they're fun, they're too fast for us older racers to just have fun with. What we run now are 2 life-like series, 1 with paper dirtmod bodies, 1 with stock nascar bodies, both with supertires on double- flanged rims and 8 tooth gears. We also run club-stock super g lexan-bodied cars, also with supertires, double flanged rims and 8 tooth gears. I've tried to drum up some excitement for magnatraction cars, to no avail- just too hard for some of our racers to drive. Is there another readily available slot car that is fairly quick that are easy enough to drive for the 'less gifted' among us? We've recently received a small windfall and I'd like to spend it wisely. Thanks for the read.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW- they think Magnatraction Cars are "too hard for some of our racers to drive" !? *sheesh*
Heck- I pull the traction MAGS OUT of my inline cars, so they TAKE SOME Skill to drive...
Whatever floats yer boat I guess....but is easier-always better ?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Sidecar:

Is changing voltage an option at all? If it is, then I'd say Gravity unlimited is a really fun class that allows all kind of different cars to race together. My inclination would be to turn the voltage down to about 15 volts and have at it.

Tom


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Try AW ULtra-G X-tractions. They have a single traction magnet. Lots of fun. You could also silicone a single traction magnet to an old Magna or even better an AFX.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

It all depends on what you guys consider "fun." Locally we started running "Outlaw Modifieds" for guys who find the two local T-jet clubs getting too stressful with their leaning toward Super Stock/Fray cars. 

You're allowed to run rear AW tires and wheels on the front (because we run these only on sectional tracks which can be a bit rough) and slip-on silcones on the stock rear wheels that must be the same width and diameter as the AW rear tires. Otherwise the cars are stock.

This combination is fast enough to be be challenging to handle without magnet, yet easy and cheap to run. We also tried using crash and burn "scoring" and class is great fun. Crash and burn lets us run many more races per evening than traditional computer scoring 3 minute heats and a Feature in each class. C&B also allows luck to keep the really good guys from dominating so others lose interest.

Go to http://hovalracing.weebly.com for more info.

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mrstumpy--- Just looked at your website regarding your oval racing and emphasis on fun. There are these yellow plastic jump pieces you can put in any lane anywhere on the track. I was thinking that if you put them just at the entrance to a corner you could have the cars jump over the lane next to them and "Dive bomb" the car in one of the next 2 lanes over. Of course you would have to regulate the speed perfectly to pull it off, but don't you think that would make for a lot of fun? Also contact Docsho if you want a variety of oval track bodies. It seems they would fit right into your style of racing.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If you rule out pancake cars (and I am not a fan of the AW Ultra-G or AW quality), might I suggest a Tyco HP-7? The stock downforce is less than other inline cars but more than a MT. While out of production for a long time, you can still get NOS HP-7 cars and chassis without too much trouble.

Joe


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

We love running ovals too w/crash & burns or straight up counted lap races, with 3 "lives" If you wreck there is a life gone. If you deslot because another car hit yours a life is gone. Basically anytime you deslot it costs you a life. If you finish a race using no lives you can start your next race with a life added (it does not happen often though). 

Since we just run for fun. For car rules we go by the K.I.S.S theory, pancake, or inline Two classes. With no Lexan or paper bodies. If we wanna run open-wheeled, we run anything from Indycars to Sprints or Modifieds. And fendered cars U.S. built replicas from Nascar to Muscle to Dirt Track Cars. We wanna keep it easy. So far we got like 3 car owners and some part-time drivers. Just to see what a car can do, we also do a "Run What You Brung" body class for paper, lexan, or whatever. Also "wing cars" fall into this category. This is one of the most fun classes we have just to see what shows up is a kick.

As far as race rules we got a few more but not many. We just rotate lanes, draw cards for lane choice and heat lineups, we used a Candyland spinner once to pick lanes and heat lineups. So you can tell we are not that serious.

We are not gonna be racing too much more during the spring, maybe over the summer some but much more this fall & winter. We are also kicking a rule around if things get out of hand as far as price goes that we will use a "claimer" rule. That if somebody puts 50 bucks down for a dominate car. Then they either have to sell the car to them, or pay them 50 bucks to leave it with them. We do not think we will have to use this rule but you never know.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Fost, I like your Race Rules :thumbsup: ....even the Claimer rule too 

BTW- I race a very fun class called U-Turn, you Have to use a Stock/old Tyco U-Turn Chassis(they come w/NO TRACTION MAGS), and the only mod allowed is a SPEC Silicone rear tire. These cars rarely deslot off the track, but can spin out, (but won't spin as easily with the silicone tires)and will also run in the opposite direction. These cars are about as fast a really well tuned Racing T-Jet.. The chassis are wide pan, and came in both short and long wheelbase version. Oh, and the front wheels don't turn, they are part of the chassis and just glide across the rack. They are more fun to race than a barrel of monkeys


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Hey sidecar, try G Jets. We were racing G3 mods and switched to G Jets and they are about half as fast. We are switching bodies every 3 weeks and having a blast.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. After some discussion, it looks like we're going to go with the Ultra-G X-Traction cars. Now we have to try and find the best deal- anyone have a line on good deals??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Usually, either Budshocars or Bad L's has the best buys for AW X-Tractions. And Bud's usually has a separate chassis available for around $10.00, if you want to supply your own bodies.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

My buddy sells them for about 10 bucks too. He gives me a discount on them but, the biggest plus is. I will take a few of them into his back room w/a 9 volt so I can pre-test them & find the good-uns. He sold out of them a couple months back & has not gotten anymore. Maybe he is trying to tell me something....


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

We run Mega G cars on 12 volts with stock bodies and slip-on silicones from Super Tires, he makes a Mega G tire that is .442" in diameter. It has been a great class with very close competition.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

sidecar53 said:


> Thanks for the ideas, guys. After some discussion, it looks like we're going to go with the Ultra-G X-Traction cars. Now we have to try and find the best deal- anyone have a line on good deals??


The newer releases have better quality control than the older ones. There is room for improvement with tuning. Lots of guys here can help with tips and tricks. To me that is part of the fun. 

I usually buy them at shows - usually from Motor City Toyz. My wife picks some up for me at Hobby Lobby - good deal with a 40% off coupon.

Good luck.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Well, we may have to change our minds. Shipping to Canada is gonna cost half of what the 6 chassis and silicone tire do. Sure wish there was a place in Ontario to order from...


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

sidecar53 said:


> Well, we may have to change our minds. Shipping to Canada is gonna cost half of what the 6 chassis and silicone tire do. Sure wish there was a place in Ontario to order from...


The pancake cars can vary quite a bit from each other as far as speed. Tuning will get them closer together. However, if you want 6 cars that are very close to the same speed you may need to buy 10 or 12 chassis.

This was true of old T-jets, AFX and Magnatractions and is true for the AW cars as well. I'm not trying to scare you away from these just letting you know the pancake cars were never consistant in performance.

I still enjoy running the AW X-traction Ultra-Gs and my old Magnatractions (with a traction magnet added) the best.

Good luck.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

sidecar53 said:


> Well, we may have to change our minds. Shipping to Canada is gonna cost half of what the 6 chassis and silicone tire do. Sure wish there was a place in Ontario to order from...


I guess your faced w/what can you get in Ontario? HP7's? Or a trip South Of The Border? Maybe somebody you know is headed down here. Or someone here is heading towards you?


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I just ordered 6- xtraction ultra g chassis and 10 pr of gelclaws from Lucky Bob's. We've ordered from them before- great service. Can't wait!!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOW- they think Magnatraction Cars are "too hard for some of our racers to drive" !? *sheesh*
> Heck- I pull the traction MAGS OUT of my inline cars, so they TAKE SOME Skill to drive...
> Whatever floats yer boat I guess....but is easier-always better ?


Maybe if they are used to G+ they shoot pancake cars off the track because it doesn't FEEL like they are going fast into a turn as compared to a G+

The bash of inlines "taking no skill" is so tired, if it's too easy to drive them it's because your power source is too weak


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ben, I wasn't "Bashing" Inlines.... BUT, if you are using a standard "Toy" Slotcar power source, they pretty well stayed glued to the track- until they finally wipe out without warning..... What I'm saying is, try driving an inline with traction mags removed, and keep them from spinning out on the corners, that takes some skill !

PS- if Scale Speeds of 2000mph on long straights, and 500(scale)mph on curves floats your boat, then have at it....


----------

